# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Электронная музыка

## djazz

Для любителей Electro, House, Minimal. Выкладываем свои работы, даём ссылки......
Моя страничка: djass.promodj.ru

----------


## мусяня

*djazz*,
 материала нет

----------


## Древнейший

> *djazz*,
>  материала нет


Лена, но ведь был же, Был!!!!! :Tu:

----------


## мусяня

*Древнейший*,
Жень,веришь,когда просматривала тему не было материала. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
ПАША (PAN) перемести эту тему в инструментал.ПЛИИИИИЗkiss

----------


## Лев

*мусяня*,
 Есть материал, есть!!! Пум-пум-пум-пум, та-така-така-така и т.д. :Ha:

----------


## ddaan

> когда просматривала тему не было материала.


А сейчас есть.Большой барабан.Кик.............

----------


## Древнейший

И тарелочка так ВЖИиик! :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

И заключительное - бздышшшшь!

----------


## Волдед

*Alenajazz*,
 Кто бздышь???:eek:

----------


## ddaan

> Кто бздышь???


Не "кто",а кого..............:smile:

----------


## PAN

Корзинщики!!! Равняйсь! Смиррррна!!!...
Тема отправляется на родину - 



> ПАША (PAN) перемести эту тему в инструментал.ПЛИИИИИЗ


Лена... Для тебя хоть из-под земли... :flower:

----------


## VAD

не хватает эффектов!

пиу.... пиу....
вшшшшшшшшшшшщщщщщщщщщщщщщ........

----------


## мусяня

Самая веселая тема получилась.Не,ну хоть кто-нибудь послушал или нет?:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*Лев*,
*ddaan*,
*VAD*,
 Вот и рассказали музыку на словах...

----------


## Древнейший

:Ha:

----------


## Лев

> Самая веселая тема получилась.Не,ну хоть кто-нибудь послушал или нет?


Слушал - неинтересно и однообразно...

----------


## SHAIKER

Забыли добавить семпл Вжики Вжики АЕ:biggrin:

----------


## VAD

и в конце добавить: "О еее!..."

----------


## Волдед

Е, е.....:cool:

----------


## fender74

djazz, опиши свой софт, плиз, если не трудно и не очень секретно.

----------


## Aniva

Нет музыки(

----------

